

Satya Nadella announces changes to senior leadership team - amaks
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2014/mar14/03-03email.aspx

======
mathattack
It's very interesting that his Chief Strategy guy is a political pollster. It
could be very interesting - having a data heavy user of technology, that
doesn't copy the skillset of Gates or Nadella. On the other hand, it is a bit
odd to not have a technologist or strategist or technology strategist in the
position. Perhaps it's a bet on the importance of government? Very bold!

------
samelawrence
I hope Microsoft can really turn things around. Funny to see Satya spell it
"synch" without a [sic] tag. I guess that would be too much to ask for.

